# Baby's urine smells like ammonia!



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

My dd is 3 months old, breastfed and cloth diapered. This morning, when I changed her overnight dipe, it smelled strongly of ammonia. What causes this? I've never noticed this before with either of my girls.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

My first thought is that you have detergent build-up in the diapers. Try stripping them and see if the smell goes away.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I agree,
Also- the urine has most likely been sitting there awhile from overnight, right?It's normal for it to start to smell by morning.Not too much, mind you- but a little. I would try stripping. But definitely use BAc-out, it works wonders


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

I think you're right. I just bought this particular diaper on Ebay, and don't know how it had been washed before I got it. I did notice a strong detergent smell, so I washed it a couple of times before use. But this was her first or second time wearing it. How do I strip it? Can I use vinegar or anything natural to do so?

Obviously, I'm fairly new to cloth diapering, but I'm a quick study.


----------



## Caring Touch (Sep 4, 2002)

I've noticed that if I don't drink enough water that my dd has a strong smell to her urine. I'd try drinking a lot more water to dilute her milk more.

Caring Touch


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I am sure you would find better advice in the diapering forum, but here's how I strip diapers:
I just alternate washing with baking soda, then vinegar, then just water until no more suds come to the top of the washer.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I notice my son has a stronger smelling urine than my daughter had, so it might also be an individual quality. I have very soft water and rinse with a little vinegar, so I don't think there is anything in the diapers. I also notice there is little smell when he first goes, for instance if he is diaperless and we mop it up; the odor is in the pail or in the morning when his diaper is pretty soaked.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

If it was a used/ebay diaper, then the smell might be from the previous owner. Is there an odor with other dipes not from that source? If not, I would strip it. In fact, I'm going to post a thread about my stripping success over in diapering because I think it worked so well (if there isn't one already). Check it out.

Good luck!


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

Her urine doesn't usually have much of a smell. Not even when they sit in the diaper pail all day. No, this was highly unusual...and really strong! It had to be the diaper. I washed it again twice (I use Ecosense, unscented), and put vinegar in the final rinse. I didn't smell anything when I used the dipe again, so I think we're ok...

*because* ~ I'm going to check out your thread on stripping. Thanks.

And thanks to everyone else who posted.


----------

